# Book?



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to buy another book or 2 w/ some cheese making recipes. I have Goats Produce Too, what other books are good?? I want a good recipe for Swiss cheese & Blue cheese, if possible. 
Something easy to understand for a beginner is what I need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Christy posted a recipe for Blue Cheese in the Recipe sticky. It's the one I am using.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Ricki Carrol's book 'Home Cheese Making' has recipes for both of those cheeses. I also like 'The Cheesemaker's Manual' by Margaret Morris but I don't think she has a recipe for swiss. 

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Both of those books are super- Ricki's is more hands on and boy can you learn about cheese in there. She made it seem so easy because if you do as she says - you have cheese even if you have never done it before. Margaret's book is full of more of the science of cheesemaking but great info- just lots more of it.

Lee


----------

